# My Labs



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

THYROID 5 Anti-Tg <20 iu/ml 0.0 - 35.0
Anti-Tpo 17.5 iu/ml 0.0 - 35.0

Free T3 5.1 pg/ml 1.8 - 4.2
Free T4 2.83 ng/dl 0.89 - 1.76
TSH 0.01 uiU/ml 0.40 - 4.00

Prolactin 7.7 ng/ml 1.9 - 25.0

Calcitonin <2.0 pg/ml 0.0 - 11.5

Thyroid Binding Globulin 18.5 ug/ml 13.0 - 39.0

Due back at the Dr. on Friday and my RAI is scheduled for the 23rd and 24th of August.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MIMAZOLCIAK said:


> THYROID 5 Anti-Tg <20 iu/ml 0.0 - 35.0
> Anti-Tpo 17.5 iu/ml 0.0 - 35.0
> 
> Free T3 5.1 pg/ml 1.8 - 4.2
> ...


Good to hear from you and wow!! Definitely hyper! And so glad you are having RAI. I wonder why you are going 2 days? Is this perhaps RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) or are you having the RAI to zap out the thyroid?

Just want to be sure I understand.


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry, yes - _the Radio active uptake test_!!

I can't really compare my last test from this test cause they are measured differently.

As you said the results are indicative of HYPER, but again - the Dr. doesn't seem to concerned. I had called for my results and they said they would mail them to me. I had to make an appointment for Friday cause I had a throat infection and it caused my thyroid to have inflammation. So now I am back on Prednisone and the swelling went down.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MIMAZOLCIAK said:


> So sorry, yes - _the Radio active uptake test_!!
> 
> I can't really compare my last test from this test cause they are measured differently.
> 
> As you said the results are indicative of HYPER, but again - the Dr. doesn't seem to concerned. I had called for my results and they said they would mail them to me. I had to make an appointment for Friday cause I had a throat infection and it caused my thyroid to have inflammation. So now I am back on Prednisone and the swelling went down.


Thank you for clarifying!! LOL!! Oh, you poor dear!

Well rest assured that RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) is the thing to do and I know we all will be anxious to hear the report on that for sure!

Did the doctor do a swab of the throat to determine infection? Why did he/she Rx Prednisone? To make the thyroid calm down?

I am wondering which came first here; the cart or the horse.


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I developed a throat infection (white pustule on the throat) and went to the dr. there was no swelling of my thyroid. Dr swabbed, normal results - no strep, normal flora.... about 4 days later after seeing the dr (which was 1 week after the start of the throat infection). I had the same symptoms of pain in the throat all the way to my neck and some ear pain (this was on the left side). I didn't develope the same symptoms other then the pain in the throat and some swelling near my thyroid. So the dr put me on prednisone until I see the endo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MIMAZOLCIAK said:


> I developed a throat infection (white pustule on the throat) and went to the dr. there was no swelling of my thyroid. Dr swabbed, normal results - no strep, normal flora.... about 4 days later after seeing the dr (which was 1 week after the start of the throat infection). I had the same symptoms of pain in the throat all the way to my neck and some ear pain (this was on the left side). I didn't develope the same symptoms other then the pain in the throat and some swelling near my thyroid. So the dr put me on prednisone until I see the endo.


Are you feeling better now? Thsi is worrisome!


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I felt fine as soon as I took the prednisone.

the swelling has went down tons!!


----------

